# Tacoma SJ's 10/21



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I need a herf, and I need it bad. Smokey Joe's on Tuesday, would love to see some Gorillas show up.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm going to there hell or high water.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

I sounds like we should have a decent turnout.


----------

